# Is this ok for my ferrets???



## Ilovemyferrets777 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello im new to the forum anyways i have two ferrets and i feel bad for them because i go to my mums house for two days so when im at my dads i get them at as much as poissible but when im at my mums i don't see them for 2 days and those two days my dad does not get them out long because his gilfriend has had a baby. I don't want to get rid of them ; i have been doing this for a few weeks but they still seem happy when i get them out. is this cruel or will&#65279; they adjust? i dont want 2 have to get rid of them because people have told me its cruel.. im soo upset a reply would be good thanks.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

How old are the 2 ferrets? What sex are they and what is their current living arrangments (Cage type) etc


----------



## Ilovemyferrets777 (Feb 5, 2013)

One of them is a male about 3 years and a bit and the other one which is female is 5 years old and they are living outside in a small cage (getting a bigger cage in a couple of months hopefuly.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Ilovemyferrets777 said:


> One of them is a male about 3 years and a bit and the other one which is female is 5 years old and they are living outside in a small cage (getting a bigger cage in a couple of months hopefuly.


I am thinking both are Neutered yeah? why dont you get them a large run for outside? the days your not at your dads he could let the ferrets play in their run they would ammuse themselves

ETA: you could get them an assortment of toys, tubes


----------



## Ilovemyferrets777 (Feb 5, 2013)

do you know were i could buy a run from ?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Try Ebay or facebook look for someone local to you who builds pet housing, but make sure you get small mesh seeing as you have a girl.


----------

